# Giesemann Bulb Sources?



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I know that Angelfins, JL Aquatics, both carry individual Giesemann bulbs. I need to be thinking about replacing 4x 36" bulbs... so was curious if they were available anywhere else?

the tank currently has coralife bulbs and the ones that came with the oddesey fixture which are crap.

I Was thinking I'd get one of each for each fixture of the aquaflora, and midday bulbs.

Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Check goreef.com

but personally, I would go with ATI

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry Sig, I should have clarified, these bulbs are for my planted tank, (hence the mentioned color spectrums of the geisemann bulbs...

Why would you choose ATI over the geisemann bulbs? and does ATI make bulbs in the 6000k range?



sig said:


> Check goreef.com
> 
> but personally, I would go with ATI


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It is just general opinion from Reef Central (reef forum).
I had last year geisemanns and KZs. This year I went with ATI and I like them more (colors).
This is personal preferences, but many say that ATI bulbs even hold more before you should change them

"..and does ATI make bulbs in the 6000k range?" check website and goreef will get them for you if they make them

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

SUM carries Geissmann bulbs but I don't know about the spectrums they have.
I have KZ and Geissmann bulbs and they are both awesome.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Goreef sells the GE 6500K, if that's any help.


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

Mops online or pick up in Hamilton. Cheapest I have seen Geisemann bulbs.

Package of 6 for 30$. 

Wish I knew sooner


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Holy smokes, that's what I usually pay for 1 bulb! I've been using kz and ati but time to try geismann again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah tell me about it 

i spent a good chunk of cash for my tanks at 26$ a bulb plus shipping from another place. Then someone from gta told me about mops and i couldnt believe it.

I double checked the website to confirm but havnt ordered from them yet

I went to the warehouse which was a bit of a drive from toronto. Nice guys to deal with. 
Unless its a big order may not be worth the drive though about 1 hour from etobicoke

. Remember it is a warehose designed for shipping and not a storefront but if you want to save a few bucks might be worth the drive.

Mops is of north of Hamilton and open buisness hours


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I've been there many times, though not for a while now that my setups are complete. Glen is a great guy and Dan is a wealth of knowledge and ingenuity. He helped a lot when I was trying to plumb my sumps and didn't have a clue!
Luckily, I'm in Burlington, so it's a quick drive for me, but I would urge everyone to have a look at mops.ca ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It is useless since the pack has 6 identical bulbs

probably I miss something, but there is a note "NOTIFY US FOR MIX & MATCH PKGS." should find out

WTF. How much suppliers make on the bulbs 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I double checked mops, the price listed is Per bulb. If it sounds too good to be true it probably is.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

df001 said:


> I double checked mops, the price listed is Per bulb. If it sounds too good to be true it probably is.


SeaUMarine has their anniversary sale this weekend. I think they are 15-20% off. Good opportunity to take the GF for a look see  I'm out of town, so if you go, please shoot me a text- I need some coral epoxy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes I believe the price from mops is per bulb, not possible 6 for twenty plus dollars.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (May 12, 2010)

Foster&Smith has a wide selection of Giesemann T5HO fluorescent bulbs.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I am sharing this with those who are interested or who want to give it a try. I know alot of you are against china products. But for me it serves the purpose and I safe some money. I order my T5 every 18months from them and I get it within a week. It serves my need and I do not care what brand it is. Quality whatever you decide but for me it works and serve my purpose and the cost is CA60 for 6pcs of bulbs including shipping which I find it cheap.

Below is the website, you check it out

Welcome to MARINECOLOR AQUARIUM SUPPLIES CO.,LTD./OEM Manufacturer www.reefshops.com is your aquarium store solution, focus on supply aquarium stores allover the ...
www.reefshops.com


----------

